# South Llano Paddle



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

This report is a couple of weeks old, but with OktoberFisch coming up soon, now seems like a good time to post it.

The South Llano River is unique among Texas rivers. The headwaters run for about 20 miles, flowing from the the southwest to northeast, toward the town of Junction. Public access is possible at the first and second crossings on Hwy 377, and also from the South Llano River State Park. 

Vertical limestone cliffs, pecan bottoms, and a menagerie of wildlife, make this an interesting paddle . . . . . then add several species of wild fish, in their native waters . . . . Wow!

I managed to catch several beautiful Guadalupe bass, gorgeous sunfish, and hard fighting channel catfish . . . . all between mid-afternoon and sunset.

The fly of choice was a yellow popper, but they also hit a deep diving wolly bugger with abandon. Two fish broke off . . . . so they remain anonymous.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonderful report, thanks for sharing. Beautiful country. 
Is the Llano 100% spring fed?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

It's great to be a part of Texas rivers!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

One of my favorite rivers to float. Just beautiful. 

Looks like the water is running good.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Wonderful report, thanks for sharing. Beautiful country.
> Is the Llano 100% spring fed?


Continual flow comes from an area known as "700 springs". Of course, the drainage area catches runoff from rainfall. This past spring there was a rain event dumping ten inches in a few hours. The resulting flood cleaned out silt and deris, and left the river better than ever.


----------

